# Multiple Sclerosis



## GraemeA (Feb 3, 2016)

My wife and I are hoping to be living in our own home in Spain next year.

I have a concern regards getting insurance for my wife as she has a medical condition, MS. Does anyone on here have this condition and insurance? 

Regards

Graeme


----------

